# GPS via Handy?



## Sebÿ (16. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen.
Hab seit einiger Zeit ein E 65 Handy von Nokia. 
Dort kann man scheinbar, mit einem zusätzlichen GPS-Empfänger, navigieren.
Hat das schon mal jemand ausprobiert?
Würde die Navigation mit dem Handy ein Hand-GPS ersetzen?
Ich brauche das nur für den Urlaub und möchte mir kein teures Gerät anschaffen,
wenn es auch mit dem E 65 geht.
Vielen Dank 
Sebastian


----------



## Ollek (16. November 2008)

*AW: GPS via Handy?*

Strassennavigation oder See? Ich sag mal Strasse ja, für See nein


----------



## Torsk (17. November 2008)

*AW: GPS via Handy?*

Zu allererst wär es ganz gut, genau zu wissen, was du damit vorhast. Rein technisch ist es sicher möglich, nur isses ja auch von Belang,ob Aufwand/Nutzen passen.
Wenn ich richtig gegoogelt hab, hat das E 65 keinen integrierten GPS- Empfänger, also ist eine Bluetooth-GPS-Maus fällig, so ab 40 € in der Bucht...
Ansonsten gibt es eine super Freeware auf dieser Seite ,betrifft sowohl Navigation wie auch das Erstellen von sogar zoombaren Atlanten. Läuft auf meinem SGH i550 absolut rockstable, ich hab damit schon ein paar tausend km Radtraining mitgeloggt. 
Allerdings isses keine fertig gekaufte Lösung und erfordert ein wirklich nur klein wenig Beschäftigung mit der Sache. Ist ja alles dort dokumentiert...


----------



## Ollek (17. November 2008)

*AW: GPS via Handy?*

sicher ne Alternative, aber nehmt auch mal diesen Link dazu.

Ich persönlich würde ein Handy zur Seenavigaton in einem offenem Boot eher nicht nehmen.
Wenn ich bei Seegang fahre hab ich das GPS immer ablesbar in der Hand oder wo abgelegt.

Und bei solchem Wetter kommt immer meist Gischt über Bord. Und von Wasserdichten Tüten halt ich nix, das geht auf die Ablesbarkeit.
Fürsolche Zwecke lob ich mir mein H2O Color mit Seekarte#6

Aber für die Strassennavigation hab ich TomTom für mein N95 und es funzt top.


----------



## Torsk (17. November 2008)

*AW: GPS via Handy?*

Moin Ollek, die wiki stammt aus diesem Forum...
Nun, als Hauptgerät käme es auf See für mich auch nicht in Frage, aus genannten praktischen Gründen, das steht ausser Frage. 
Die Kompromisse, die da eingegangen werden müssen , liegen ja eindeutig auf der Hand, und der Grat ist schmal, um aus dem Sparmodell eine teure Angelegenheit werden zu lassen.


----------



## Sebÿ (19. November 2008)

*AW: GPS via Handy?*

Hi!
Erst mal Danke für eure Antworten!
Wozu ich es benutzen wollte ist, für die Seen in Schweden um 
dort Fangplätze zu markieren und evtl. Strecken zu speichern. 
Da das nur 1x im Jahr der Fall ist will ich mir kein zusätzliches Hand-GPS zulegen.
Ich hab nicht vor es auf z.B. Nordsee o.ä. zu nutzen.
Es ist richtig, das man eine GPSmouse via bluetooth benutzen 
muss. die hab ich auch.
Danke 
Sebastian


----------



## Wasserpatscher (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GPS via Handy?*

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Sony Ericsson W760i? Sowohl die Verwendung der Google-Maps als auch der Wayfinder-Software würde mich interessieren. Ich habe so ein Teil günstig bekommen und frage mich, wie gut und sinnvoll der Einsatz des integrierten GPS ist. Ist der integrierte Empfänger gut genug oder brauche ich unbedingt 'ne GPS Maus?

Ich rede nicht von der Verwendung auf hoher See, um das gleich vorweg zu sagen.


----------



## Jirko (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GPS via Handy?*

hallo wasserpatscher #h

da ich vermute, dass das handy nicht spritzwassergeschützt ist und salzwasser sicherlich schon garnicht abkann, ist von nem einsatz auf offenen booten auf´m salzigen nass abzuraten #h


----------



## shorty 38 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GPS via Handy?*

Hallo, ein Handy auf welchem ich meine Position ( Länge und Breite) ablesen kann, ist hervorragend geeignet auf einem Angelkutter die guten Stellen für den Privatgebrauch zu übernehmen. Völlig unauffällig heutzutage, oder? Gruß Shorty


----------



## MarioDD (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GPS via Handy?*

wobei man dazu sagen muss, dass die Wayfinder Software nur 3 Monate kostenlos ist  (danach für 49/59Euro zu kaufen) und zusätzlich dazu Datengebühren anfallen. Also gleich ne Datenflat mit zubuchen.
Da ich jetzt nicht weiß, ob die  integrierte GPS Antenne auch andere Navisysteme , wie zb Tomtom oder Destinator unterstützt, halte ich mich jetzt hier raus.
Ebenfalls wäre noch interessant zu wissen, welches Betriebssystem das SE 760 benutzt. - wahrscheinlich Symbian oder eine Eigenentwicklung.
Bei Symbian wäre noch was machbar.
Besser für solche Fälle wäre ein PDA mit Windows mobile 5/6/6.1 oder eben ein HTC mit diesen Betriebssystemen


----------



## Torsk (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GPS via Handy?*

Moin Wasserpatscher !

Ich nochmal...
Ich besitze ein Gerät einer anderen Marke, aber warum sollte Sony ein Gerät mit einem GPS -Empfänger verticken, der nicht funzt ???
Sicherlich ist es nicht das, was heutzutage technisch möglich ist, aber eben durchaus ausreichend.
Ich hab oben einen Link gepostet, dort kann man sich die kostenlosen Proggis trekbuddy und googleak laden. Trekbudy ist das Naviprogramm was aufs Handy kommt und mit googleak kann man sich am PC Atlanten in verschiedenen Zoomstufen z.B. aus googlemaps erstellen, welche man dann offline ,also ohne Verbindungskosten auf dem Handy nutzen kann.
Man kann Waypoints erstellen, die Tracks speichern, erstellte Routen abfahren etc. ,sogar die eigene aktuelle Position kann man aus dem Programm als SMS versenden.

Ich benutz es zum Rad-und Lauftraining und bin mit der Genauigkeit und der Stabilität vollstens zufrieden.

Also ein wenig nachlesen kann sich dort durchaus lohnen...


----------



## MarioDD (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GPS via Handy?*



Torsk schrieb:


> Ich besitze ein Gerät einer anderen Marke, aber warum sollte Sony ein Gerät mit einem GPS -Empfänger verticken, der nicht funzt ???
> ...


 

ganz einfach: weil dein Samsung nun einmal ein Symbian S60 /3 Betriebssystem hat. Und das SE 760 nun mal nicht.
Daher funzen meistens nur die "mitgebrachten" Naviprogramme. Was natürlich nicht heißen soll, dass Freeware nicht läuft. Daher bin ich vorsichtig mit solchen Äußerungen. Nicht dass Wasserpatscher 200 euro für so ein Teil ausgibt, was dann nicht funktioniert. Daher bin ich prinzipiell für Geräte , welche Windows Mobile als Betriebssystem haben-egal, ob nun PDA oder Handy. Die funzen aber immer.


----------



## nixfang (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GPS via Handy?*

Moin, Handygemeinde.

ich habe ein Nokia E90 (Communicator) mit integriertem GPS.
Mit der Freeware "Sportstracker" kannst du den gesamten Fahrweg aufzeichnen.
Waypoints kann man auch in Nokia-Maps setzen ohne die kostenpflichtige Naviführung zu benutzen. Allerdings ist das GPS aus meiner Sicht sehr unempfindlich.
Dauert sehr lange eh die Satelliten gefunden werden und in Städten verliert es zwischen den Häusern teilw. den Kontakt.
(Nutze es allerdings nur im Ausland als Fußgänger)
Solltest du ein Handy auch oft zur Navigation nutzen wollen, so schau unbedingt wie empfindlich das integrierte GPS ist.


|wavey:


----------



## Torsk (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GPS via Handy?*

Moin nixfang, hast du es eventuell mal mit einer neuen Firmware probiert ? Hatte mit der von o2 gebrandeten bei meinem Teil genau die selben Probleme, ewig langes Fixing und relativ schlechten Empfang...nach dem Aufspielen einer neuen Firmware rockt alles wunderbar...
SportTracks verwende ich im übrigen auch, ist ein geniales Programm.

@mario dd: aus Wasserpatschers Post meine ich herauslesen zu können, das er das Handy schon sein eigen nennt und sich jetzt gerne über die Verwendungsmöglichkeiten und die Qualität der Hardware informieren möchte. 
Das mobile Geräte verschiedene BS verwenden, ist mir schon geläufig, auch das jeder dort sein eigenes Süppchen mit seinem Hoflieferanten kocht..
Weshalb ich auch ein Programm, das in plattformübergreifendem Java geproggt ist empfahl..


----------



## nixfang (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GPS via Handy?*

Hi Torsk,

habe versucht die neue Firmware mit dem Nokia-Uploader
zu überspielen. Dabei gab es einen Abbruch und das Gerät 
ist in die ewigen Jagdgründe gegangen.... :c
Wird aber auf Garantie von Nokia wieder gerichtet :vik:
Da wird dann hoffentlich die neue Firmware drauf sein.
Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass es echt so ein Unterschied machen soll. Bin schon echt gespannt.

Thx... #h


----------



## MarioDD (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GPS via Handy?*



Torsk schrieb:


> @mario dd: aus Wasserpatschers Post meine ich herauslesen zu können, das er das Handy schon sein eigen nennt und sich jetzt gerne über die Verwendungsmöglichkeiten und die Qualität der Hardware informieren möchte.hl


 
jo hast natürlich Recht.
Trotzdem wirds wahrscheinlich nichts an der Tatsache ändern, dass wohl ein "richtiges" Navi wie zb Tomtom/Garmin/Destinator wohl nicht laufen wird.
Aber ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren...und bin dankbar für jeden Hinweis-schon aus beruflichen Gründen.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GPS via Handy?*



Torsk schrieb:


> Ich hab oben einen Link gepostet, dort kann man sich die kostenlosen Proggis trekbuddy und googleak laden. Trekbudy ist das Naviprogramm was aufs Handy kommt und mit googleak kann man sich am PC Atlanten in verschiedenen Zoomstufen z.B. aus googlemaps erstellen, welche man dann offline ,also ohne Verbindungskosten auf dem Handy nutzen kann.



Danke, das guck ich mir mal näher an. Google Maps habe ich bereits auf dem Handy (war gleich dabei), und es läuft gut. Zum Telefon kann ich sagen: Das GPS ist recht schnell und genau.

Außerdem habe ich MacGPS pro (Du merkst, ich habe einen Apple) und kann mir so Karten selbst scannen und kalibrieren. Wie ich die vielleicht sogar auf mein Handy bekomme, kann mir vielleicht dein Link sagen - falls er nicht nur für Dosianer ist.

Mittelfristig will ich mir allerdings eines der üblichen Hand-GPS holen (Gewichtsklasse Garmin 60csx, also die eierlegende Wollmilchsau für Auto, Fahrrad, Bergsteigen, Wandern & Angeln).


----------



## MarioDD (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GPS via Handy?*

naja-ich weiß nicht. Klingt nicht wirklich überzeugend:
http://www.techwriter.de/beispiel/navigati.htm

250-300 Euro für ein Navi-ohne Kartenmaterial???

http://www.ciao.de/Garmin_Gpsmap_60_CSX__Test_3251801


----------



## Wasserpatscher (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GPS via Handy?*

Ich hoffe ja auch, dass die Preissenkungswelle bei den Navis auch die Handgeräte bald mal erfasst. In der Handhabung und der Vielseitigkeit (See- und Landkarten, wasserdicht, Stromversorgung, ...) sind sie jedoch bisher unschlagbar. Die Magellan Triton Geräte sind teilweise etwas billiger, aber nicht viel und nicht alle. Dafür haben sie scheinbar ein paar Schwächen in der Straßennavigation und im Service. Was ich kaufe, wenn's soweit ist, hängt sicherlich von der Tagesform der Hersteller ab, und wie immer von meiner intuitiven Entscheidung...


----------



## nixfang (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GPS via Handy?*

Hi Handy-GPS -Gemeinde,

man sollte auch beachten "A-GPS", "unterstütztes GPS" u. "Netzbasiert" zu deaktivieren.
Sonst kosten die Datenverbindungen Geld. (je nach Tarif)

Also das interne GPS des E90 geht meines Erachtens mit der neuen Firmware jetzt vieeeeeel besser.

Nochmal Danke für den Hinweis an Torsk.

|wavey:


----------



## Sockeye (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GPS via Handy?*



MarioDD schrieb:


> naja-ich weiß nicht. Klingt nicht wirklich überzeugend:
> http://www.techwriter.de/beispiel/navigati.htm
> 
> 250-300 Euro für ein Navi-ohne Kartenmaterial???
> ...



GPS Geräte gibt es für die unterschiedlichen Einsatzzwecke. Und die Berichte oben sehen in dem 60er ein wasserdichtes Navi zur Strassennavigation. Da kann es nur schlecht aussehen, weil es nicht dafür gebaut ist und die Software nicht dafür ausgerichtet ist. Das ist wie, als wenn mann ein Mountainbike testet, wie tauglich es in der Hallen Radrennbahn ist.

Genauso blödsinnig ist es ein Strassennavi oder ein GPS-Fähiges Handy auf's Meer zur Navigation zu missbrauchen.

VG
Sockeye


----------

